# Gisi inspired pen.



## MgM (Jul 6, 2010)

I,m a big fan of Gisi pens. I think that they are a little busy at times but I appreciate  the work that goes into them. Here's a pen copying one of their pens.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 6, 2010)

WOW that LOOKS Great. Fantastic work.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't argue your statement about the busy pens, but the pen you created looks very well made!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think your pens are that busy. You have achieved a nice balance between the small band sections and the large squares. The colours also go well together.

I have about 10 drawings in my idea journal, but havn't talked myself into trying yet. I believe theses are very demanding pen designs.

Congratualations.

Darrin
Timber Elegance


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like you got the technique down. Nice precision on the segments.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks spectacular!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 6, 2010)

That is great work.  Ever thought about doing segmented bowls?  You would be good at it.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 6, 2010)

That is some awesome segmenting work there, Mark.  And since you already did it, that means that I don't have to, because it's been done.  Thank God because I don't have the patience to even think up something that complex.  How many hours do you think you have in that pen?


----------



## bbuis (Jul 6, 2010)

Great Segment work


----------



## johncrane (Jul 7, 2010)

Well done! you done a top job with the seg work,  a lot of hrs gone into this pen:biggrin:


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm always amzed at the amount of work that goes in to this style of pen.

Do you have special tools to make the segments?  I know some folks use the Byrnes machines to get the accuracy.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 7, 2010)

It looks great! Getting all those segments just right is tough I know.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think your pen looks "busy" at all! It looks like a very deliberate and precise plan. From the photo, it looks like flawless execution. I would buy this pen in an instant, BUT you should keep it on your display table, not for sale, but instead as an example of your craftsmanship.

You'll be surprised at the people who will say "can you do this part, leave out this part and make it in my high school colors, etc." This pen could be the greatest sales tool that you could bring to the booth.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 7, 2010)

Very well done. Color looks great and segmenting looks awesome. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## MgM (Jul 8, 2010)

beck3906 said:


> I'm always amzed at the amount of work that goes in to this style of pen.
> 
> Do you have special tools to make the segments?  I know some folks use the Byrnes machines to get the accuracy.



I cut everything on a 10" table saw with a 71/4 thin kerf blade. I have a small parts sled and use a lot of turners tape. I think I have about 10 hours into pen. It took about 1 hour to figure out what wood to use. Thank You everyone for your comments.


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 8, 2010)

Great work!  The Gisi pens are inspiring!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 8, 2010)

Super Job!  I was very insipred by the Gisi style pens when I first started out.  Ive never done anything quite that envolved but when I do, I hope it looks half as good as yours.  I really like your selection of material and how it all complements each other.


----------



## wizard (Jul 8, 2010)

Gorgeous Pen!! You are truly an artist in your own right !!!


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

great job, I love the segmenting


----------

